# [SOLVED] Nagios - Unable to get new install working

## darkpenguin007

On a new gentoo install, I have installed nagios/apache.  If I specify index.php in the URL the side frame will come up, messed up as it might be.  Here are the symptoms I am seeing:

In side.php, links look similar to this /status.cgi?hostgroup=all&style=summary" target="">Summary"

In the main frame window I am receiving this message "The requested URL /nagios/< was not found on this server."

When clicking on a link in side.php, I receive "The requested URL /nagios/< was not found on this server." in that frame as well.

I also have this message in the apache error log:

[Sun Feb 24 23:18:37 2013] [error] [client 192.168.XXX.XXX] File does not exist: /usr/share/nagios/htdocs/<, referer: http://192.168.XXX.XXX/nagios/side.php

I've followed a couple of guides in installing Nagios

http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-install-nagios-on-sabayon-gentoo

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nagios-guide.xml

Anyone run into problems like this before?Last edited by darkpenguin007 on Mon Feb 25, 2013 1:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkpenguin007

Well folks, this is proof it is time to get some sleep.  It always helps to enable php in apache.  I had to add -D PHP5 in /etc/conf.d/apache2

----------

